

Squeezed Out in India, Students Turn to United States - wallflower
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/10/14/world/asia/squeezed-out-in-india-students-turn-to-united-states.html?hp

======
abbasmehdi
It's a net loss for the US if a middle class Indian high school student comes
to the US on a scholarship (American scholarship), graduates and is then sent
back by the US immigration system (shortage of visas etc.).

This story was was strange because I had a strong positive and negative
feeling while reading it. Positive because I thought wow, India is really
making it big with this coming generation of awesome students (I'm not
Indian), and negative because I felt sorry for the kids. They seem to be under
a lot of pressure and stress.

------
harichinnan
Pity no one wants to discuss this. HN readers would've jumped on if this Was a
story about Indians getting H1B visas or Indian community in Edison, NJ

Bring on some nice visual analytics on Indian students in US.

